

Improved Productivity: A 12-Step Program - hshah
http://webworkerdaily.com/2010/02/23/improved-productivity-a-12-step-program/

======
lotharbot
A favorite productivity hack: if you've got a project that you know how to
finish and estimate it'll take an hour or less, instead of finishing it at the
end of the day, save it til morning so you can start off productive.

This fits well with their #2 and #9 (plan tomorrow, and start tomorrow with
your plan), and as a bonus, helps keep you from getting stuck on e-mail or
social networking sites (#7,8).

